# Advice(Freelance Not Mac)



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hola, Ladies and Gents!

Well, I need some advice.

I woke up this morning with the urge to try to do other peoples make-up and hair for profit. I have these revelations when waking up! lol

I've always had this idea and wanted to do it but I am so scared. What steps should I take to start this side business.

Details about me: I'm a college student, majoring in Biochemistry and minoring in Spanish. lol I have no special education in make up or hair. lol

My special education comes from Long Hair Care Forum, Nappturality, LJ MAC_Addicts and Specktra. hahaha However, people really compliment me on my looks and on looks I do for other people. Ive done other peoples hair and make up for events. I sing in an gospel group and we have perform at alot of high level events so everyone wants me to do their hair and make up.

Now, I'm not trying to make profit off my friends, but I BUY MAC. This stuff is expsensive, if your are a student! lol 

My first idea was to do some of my friend's hair and make up for free and take pictures etc. Nothing professional just some digi pics to put in a photo album or something. So other people can have an idea what I can do. 

Im really afraid, if I can actually do it, because all those other times could have been flukes.

So what steps should I take to get this business off the ground?
Or do you think its not a safe business because I do not have credentials?
And what type of stuff should I add to my make up traincase and hair closet?
And of course any of your other comments are more than welcomed.

TIA In advance ladies and gents, you're amazing!

-Trust


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 13, 2005)

girl me n u, on the same track!!! a couple weeks ago, i decided im gonna make this my biz. for over 10 years now, ive done hair and makeup on friends and family. and everyone always raves at what an awesome job i do, and i should do it for a career. well i went to beauty school and it sucked. it was nothing i wanted to do, so i dropped out. i want to do makeup and style hair. not give facials and cut hair. so im in the same boat. the only experience i have is personal. so heres what im going to do.

i thought up my biz name. im going to go to the county building and get it officialy licensed. then im going to have buisness cards made professionaly. im going to make over every one i know for free and take pictures. i am then going to post them on my website for viewing. then im going to go sell myself. im going to drop my cards off every where i can think of, bridal shops, boutiques, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then im just gonna hope it goes from there!!! im scared as hell to, but its the only thing i love to do!!! 

good luck!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow! You sound like your really on the right track. Im going to copy what you're doing haha! 

For me this would be just a side business. My first love is medicine thats why I am a biochemistry major and I plan to follow that career through until the end. But, I love doing hair and make up its so fun and I've always said that I wanted a side business something else that I can be creative through. So, there is no time like the present to make the future dreams come true. Thanks soo much for your response! Im excited now. 

Question: How much does it cost to get your business officially licesned? If its not that difficult to do, I am going to do it too.

I'm going to get business cards made as well. I don't have a degree or license so I can't take it to bridal shops etc.., but something I just pass around to my friends word of mouth. 

I too am going to do my friends and family make up and hair for free and take pictures to start building a slight portfolio/photo album for potential clients. Not to mention I was going to place it on a website so people looking for someone on like craigs list can be to see my work as well.

Excellent! Im scared too. But, lets do it. I have another love but, many people have side business so, this will be mine. Stick to it and I know you will be able to accomplish your dreams, I can feel the fire in the way you talk.

-Trust


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Wow! You sound like your really on the right track. Im going to copy what you're doing haha! 

For me this would be just a side business. My first love is medicine thats why I am a biochemistry major and I plan to follow that career through until the end. But, I love doing hair and make up its so fun and I've always said that I wanted a side business something else that I can be creative through. So, there is no time like the present to make the future dreams come true. Thanks soo much for your response! Im excited now. 

Question: How much does it cost to get your business officially licesned? If its not that difficult to do, I am going to do it too.

I'm going to get business cards made as well. I don't have a degree or license so I can't take it to bridal shops etc.., but something I just pass around to my friends word of mouth. 

I too am going to do my friends and family make up and hair for free and take pictures to start building a slight portfolio/photo album for potential clients. Not to mention I was going to place it on a website so people looking for someone on like craigs list can be to see my work as well.

Excellent! Im scared too. But, lets do it. I have another love but, many people have side business so, this will be mine. Stick to it and I know you will be able to accomplish your dreams, I can feel the fire in the way you talk.

-Trust_

 

why would you have to have a degree? is that something you need in your state? because to do makeup on someones face, you do not need a license. otherwise people who work at mac or clinique, etc would have to have one. and i dont plan on cutting hair. a simply flat iron or curling iron to finish off the look is what im talking bout.

and as far as the biz license goes, um 125.00 i think. i cant remember the exact figure. and thats for one w/out a tax idea. you do your own taxes at the end of the year. but i think if you dont make over 2500$ you don't have to claim your earnings... i think..  its not hard to get it. u need to goto your local county building and just have your name or your buisness name registered. that way if you do advertise, leave biz cards, etc, your doing it legit. thats what i was told at least. so thats how im going to do to it. plus i would like to have it registered here in town


----------



## MiMaWa (Nov 23, 2005)

*Hi ladies, a few suggestions*

Wow, I definitely feel like you two have been reading my mind.  Bio major here, one more semester to go.

I haven't started my business yet but I checked out as many books as I could on the business side.  Work from home books, entrepreneur books, start your own business books etc.  I also looked at www.sba.gov.  Everything I have read says that you should have a business plan so that you know hwere youa re headed.  sba.gov has free ones that walk you through the whole process of writing it down.

As for business license etc I looked up my town/city homepage and contacted whoever I thought sounded like they would help me.  If that person didn't know, they gave me another number and I just called everyone asking for advice.  I think here in little Blacksburg, VA it costs about 25 or 35 dollars for a license, 15 for a fictitous name (if you want that for your biz name), and I think 20 for a home occupancy (since I will be working from home even though I will be doing makeup in cust homes).

I am also looking into getting liability insurance since I dont want to get sued if someone claims I gave them an infection.  As a sole proprietor I would have unlimited personal liability.  That means that if something happened they could take everything away form me, house, cars, furniture etc.  So I am also looking into becoming an LLC, limited liability  company.  I still dont know if thats best for me or not.

Also, another thing I am looking into is trying to join an official association so that I can get more discounts on things I need biz-wise.  I have been looking into the wedidng professional asscotiation, as you can get discounted insurance (health but they also said liability).

I have a hard time trying to keep track of all the clubs/assciations/magazines I should join, but if I write it down on my special MUA notebook, then I eventually remember to research and network with friends and fam.  I have been blessed with lots of uncles and aunts who want to give me as much info as possible when it comes to starting my own biz.

As for traincase, m/u collection I am desperately working to try and find out those same answers.  I have been searching for a mentor for months now, and my little town just has diddly.

I know it sounds like I'm mostly focused on the biz side, and right now I am.  If i try to look for makeup reviews (which I ALWAYS do), then I forget to make everythign legal.  I dont want to build something up just have it crumble under me.

Also, my hubby is making a website for me.  We are going to get a domain name from www.godaddy.com.  I think its like 9 dollars a year and then we have to have it hosted or whatever so thats another 15 bux a month.  I have seen some gawd awful mua websites that look as if a seventh grader did them.  i told hubby he isnt allowed to do anything cheezy or flash on mine.  Flash takes forever to load and is annoying.  I also looked arounf the web at different artists websites and saw what kinds of things they had on their sites, like galleries, tips, pricing etc.  and I also looked around to see who had the most professional looking sites as well.

I'm working on it, but you know, I have a million questions too.

Hope this helps a little.

~Michelle


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 29, 2005)

Michelle,

Girl stay on it.  I too researched about the Sole Propiership and LLC. Basically LLC is where its at however, you need to have a board for that. So you have to get other people on your team and form like a trustee board with atleast 1 other person I think. Well, I researched online and we have a business graduate school at my university so I asked some of the undergrad business majors. lol 

Eventhough, I want to be LLC in california its crazy expensive. It cost only around $40 to get it, but every year you have to pay a $800 tax. Its not like that in every state buy california it is. So for me right now thats not feasible. So in my client contract I have created a clause that the client signs by saying that they recognize that an allergic reaction might occur etc...and that they are not holding me liable if such does occur.

The path I am taking right now right now is 1/2 business and 1/2 clientel. Like when our break comes up I will go down and get my FBN, however I have already had my business cards and client contracts made to make people aware of my services.

So my business plan (which I should get a more formal lay out) right now is focused on getting my name out there. I plan to have my business cards in the neighborhood salons in LA. I have a target audience in LA is, black females age range 16-40. So I know these type of females in LA frequent the hair salons often, so I know thats where I need to get my name promoted at.

However, since I attend a pretty large university my clientel on campus is everyone that can wear make up lol. I have connections with the fashion club and alot of the sororities. Everyone loves to look amazing going to their galas etc..So I have a few walking billboards, whose make up I do once a week when everyones outside and my name is getting out through them.

I have found a few mentors online that have been extremely helpful. Maybe you should try to do the same. We could also keep each other abreast on our progress and pitfalls.

Hope all is working out well for you!
-Trust

I am taking a duel approach in terms of creating my business.


----------



## Noire (Nov 29, 2005)

You all sound like you have a pretty good idea of where you are going.

I also would love to do makeup as a sideline, but I'm afraid to put too much energy and time into it when I have another career to work on as well.

For me, I need to do more faces (as in (wo)men I haven't done makeup on before) to improve my skill in dealing with new situations, but also my confidence.

Good luck, all of you.
~Noire


----------

